# desperate for business....



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

27 calls from my old insurance company in the last 3 days!!!!!

:lol::lol::lol::lol:

now boarding on harassment actually, so I have made a complaint with their company and the appropriate regulator....

:thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> 27 calls from my old insurance company in the last 3 days!!!!!
> 
> :lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> ...


27 ?????? :doublesho

I presume they were different people, or do they employ a goldfish ?


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

27 in 3 days!? That truely is appalling.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

centenary said:


> 27 in 3 days!? That truely is appalling.


it's worse, as they started calling at 9am every day (UK time) and I have been in the states all week.....

even telling them that I will not be renewing with them and asking, and being confirmed that I'm off the calling list, it's still going on...another 3 calls since I started this thread :wall::wall::wall:


----------



## OutLore (Jan 19, 2007)

https://www.donotcall.gov/

I used to get this ALL the time. Callers for all kinds of crap. Register on the above website and as soon as they call you, ask them that you want to speak to a supervisor to ask why they are calling you when your number is registered on the do not call list. They can face heavy fines if they call numbers on the list.

The only problem is that if you have at any point said they can call you then the list is not used - similarly if you are an existing customer they can still call you.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

How on earth do they find the time!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Should have been with direct line they increased my renewal by £330 for me getting sp30 first in 12 years so said i would be shopping around but had not said i was not renewing , and i got proof of bonus in post 2 days later saying sorry to loss your business, was i that bad 8 years with them no claims could not be bothered. Had the same 20 calls in two days re phone supplier got there details and told letter my solicitor will be in contact for harassment never called again.


----------

